# Titus the hero and his owner...



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Apparently Titus is a better parent then the guy that made this video. :hammer::hammer::hammer:

Hopefully the boy got his mother's genes...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> YouTube - The loyalty of a pitbull
> 
> Apparently Titus is a better parent then the guy that made this video. :hammer::hammer::hammer:
> 
> Hopefully the boy got his mother's genes...


Thats a great story...HOWEVER, I did laugh...
"I was able to save him"
Really Buddy? Cuz uh, I didnt see him sitting ALIVE on your knee. :hammer:

The way he talks about how hes gonna kill anyone who tries to take the dog... "hammer: gah. I wish that dude realized he wasnt doing anything positive for the image of the dog.

Great story though! Thanks for sharing Jaime! Made me kinda cry! Poor kid!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dude i feel bad for that kid AND that dog jeez i can see that dude leaving his dog unattended just like he did his kid.... not the type of person that should be owning these dogs OR passing his seed LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think it's a great story, titus saved the day, and he's a beautiful dog... but wow... that guy is really scary and crazy! i wouldn't want to have to go take his dog from him, either! not just cuz he's gunna have a 44 on the other side, but cuz he's REALLY FRIGGIN SCARY!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude I like this guy!!! Very cool kinda off but I get what he is saying and I give him props. Also poor kid!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The guy has a good message, again he didnt relay it quite well. People see APBT owners in a bad light. Talking about them falling off a cliff and dying is not a great image. I understand his frustration and many times we may feel the same way. However and most unfortunate we need to hold ourselves to a higher standerd and rise above the average person. We need to think about our actions and our words and how others will view them. Is that fair, maybe not but again, that is the way it is.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I seen this video before haha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well i loved the dog, and liked that the guy was trying to spread a message but i just think its bad to publicize your poor parenting skills while owning the breed... 

lol oh well i know im not that stupid to just not know whats going on in my house!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He used to post on some of these forums. I think he's an OK guy - he's just a little to passionate and emotional and it comes across wrong.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

love the dog! just very wierd irresponsible parents! why would a small childs door be left closed ne ways if they were in the room!? yeah it was a good pitbull story. but the guy is just missing a few screws i think.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for watching everyone! 

I loved Titus and even his owner's passion about him. BUT I was angry that he left his child, who is that young, in a room alone, with a closed door AND he was on the computer in a different room! :hammer:


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

HappyPuppy said:


> He used to post on some of these forums. I think he's an OK guy - he's just a little to passionate and emotional and it comes across wrong.


That's a strange coincidence! Does he still post on here? I wonder how Titus is doing!


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Thats a great story...HOWEVER, I did laugh...
> "I was able to save him"
> Really Buddy? Cuz uh, I didnt see him sitting ALIVE on your knee. :hammer:
> 
> ...


I think he was trying to show how great his dog and the rest of the breed is, but came across alittle strong because of how passionate his is.

And you are welcome!


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i think it's a great story, titus saved the day, and he's a beautiful dog... but wow... that guy is really scary and crazy! i wouldn't want to have to go take his dog from him, either! not just cuz he's gunna have a 44 on the other side, but cuz he's REALLY FRIGGIN SCARY!!!!!


LOL! You could throw confetti at him in self defense!


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> dude I like this guy!!! Very cool kinda off but I get what he is saying and I give him props. Also poor kid!!


He seems like a good guy! 

I just was a little surprised about how it happened.


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

I know some forums where this guy posts.

I don't think he'd appreciate people making topics about him calling him an idiot.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> The guy has a good message, again he didnt relay it quite well. People see APBT owners in a bad light. Talking about them falling off a cliff and dying is not a great image. I understand his frustration and many times we may feel the same way. However and most unfortunate we need to hold ourselves to a higher standerd and rise above the average person. We need to think about our actions and our words and how others will view them. Is that fair, maybe not but again, that is the way it is.


:goodpost:


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Venom said:


> I know some forums where this guy posts.
> 
> I don't think he'd appreciate people making topics about him calling him an idiot.


I'm not saying his is a bad guy. I was just upset about the fact that you would leave a child that young alone in a room with the door closed? JMO

Sorry if it upset you. I don't know how to edit titles. :/


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Idiot may be a strong word for a title, or for someone that we don't know, but it's a direct comment regarding the fact that the man states his child would have been dead in the other room had it not been for his dog...

I dont leave my dogs unattended, and if I had kids I'd be even more aware of where they were at all times. Because you can only account for what you see, and someone who is responsible is aware of their surroundings and the situation at all times. 

I wasn't trying to jab at the guy, just the poor choice that was made leaving a young child unattended...


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

StaffyMama said:


> That's a strange coincidence! Does he still post on here? I wonder how Titus is doing!


I haven't seen him post anywhere in more than a year but I had seen him on a few diff forums not necessarily here (...can't remember) - he kinda got run off becasue people reacted the same way to his emotional anti BSL vids and statements.... I think he means well, he's just a bit over the top...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya'll just don't know this guy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I don't know him but i like his message!!


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it is weird that he sat in front of that video camera and actually filmed that. And then posted it for everyone to see on youtube. Especially after an event that was so terrible for him.

If a message was trying to be conveyed - he could of chose a better way to do so IMO.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mikeyg said:


> I think it is weird that he sat in front of that video camera and actually filmed that. And then posted it for everyone to see on youtube. Especially after an event that was so terrible for him.
> 
> If a message was trying to be conveyed - he could of chose a better way to do so IMO.


I never said i liked the delivery of it. lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> I think he was trying to show how great his dog and the rest of the breed is, but came across alittle strong because of how passionate his is.
> 
> And you are welcome!


Yea, I agree. Its hard cuz people are so passionate about this breed so they want to convey a message that theyll do whatever it takes to protect their breed, but sometimes, they come off a LITTLE strong, and implying violence kind of feeds the haters fuel, saying that the owners are just like dogs...etc. Idk if that made sense...Im all coo coo today. LOL.



StaffyMama said:


> LOL! You could throw confetti at him in self defense!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:I DIED laughing!!!!!! LMFAO!!! THAT is the best thing Ive heard in FOREVERRR!!!



StaffyDaddy said:


> Idiot may be a strong word for a title, or for someone that we don't know, but it's a direct comment regarding the fact that the man states his child would have been dead in the other room had it not been for his dog...
> 
> I dont leave my dogs unattended, and if I had kids I'd be even more aware of where they were at all times. Because you can only account for what you see, and someone who is responsible is aware of their surroundings and the situation at all times.
> 
> I wasn't trying to jab at the guy, just the poor choice that was made leaving a young child unattended...


:goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mikeyg said:


> I think it is weird that he sat in front of that video camera and actually filmed that. And then posted it for everyone to see on youtube. Especially after an event that was so terrible for him.
> 
> If a message was trying to be conveyed - he could of chose a better way to do so IMO.


:goodpost: I agree because while he is trying to portray the APBT in a positive light, however stating that you almost left your kid to have a terrible accident or to die, well it paints a negative image of apbt owners.

That's how I saw it. No offense to the guy, I just felt like the situation could have been avoided. The message is great, the details of it... no so much....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree the guy was a little wired. But if he filmed this soon after that experience it can explain for his emotional banter.
As far as parenting goes ... I myself would not say he has bad parenting anything as I don't know him but I am a parent and yes you can leave your child in their room asleep alone ... what parent is going to sit in the room with them all day ... ??? hovering ...
yes you can sit them down to play with toys while you take care of something ....
You don't keep them glued to your hips doesn't make you a bad parent or irresponsible.
I've had things happen right before my eyes in such an instant that you couldnt even complete a blink literally ... my son got his forst stitches at age 3 why cuz some lil boy his age threw a fisher price horse shoe at his face ... does that make me a bad parent? 
I say lets not judge this man as we were not there ..... sorry Im touchy when it comes to parents ........ as for the guy he probably gets alot of crap from his community and is fed up ......


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

welll lookie there, title is fixed.


----------

